# pawleys island/huntington beach state park Surf Report



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Fished Huntington beach this morning from 8 till 1030. About 100 yards to the left of the beach access. We got skunked. Not even a bite. Nobody else caught anything from what we could see around us either. I was gonna head to the jetty but on the way there I heard it wasn't too productive. We packed it up and went down the road to Pawleys fished the back part/ice and also got skunked. It just wasnt our day. Fishing Carolina beach next weekend...


----------



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Icw*


----------



## ntizda (Sep 5, 2012)

Lol join the crowd, I went to veterans pier just awhile ago and caught a 2ft long fish bowfin looking fish but thats the only thing I've gotten this whole week


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

luv2fish1 said:


> Fished Huntington beach this morning from 8 till 1030. About 100 yards to the left of the beach access. We got skunked. Not even a bite. Nobody else caught anything from what we could see around us either. I was gonna head to the jetty but on the way there I heard it wasn't too productive. We packed it up and went down the road to Pawleys fished the back part/ice and also got skunked. It just wasnt our day. Fishing Carolina beach next weekend...


i was the guy with the red cart just below you. i hooked into something for about 20 seconds, but that's the only action i had. talked to a few others coming from the jetty and they did not have anything to report.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

That's odd, things should be picking up now.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Water temperture is right look for the SW wind and they will bite. If a cold front don't screw things up


----------



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

jameswebstersc said:


> i was the guy with the red cart just below you. i hooked into something for about 20 seconds, but that's the only action i had. talked to a few others coming from the jetty and they did not have anything to report.


Oh, Hey James! Well at least you got some type of action if only for 20 seconds! Better than us. We went to Pawleys and I talked to people there too. They were not catching either. I guess we just hit it on the wrong day! Good seeing another pier and surfer! We will probably see you again since we are typically at the beach every weekend. Take Care.

Rob


----------



## Chet2011 (Jul 20, 2011)

Got 3 dogfish , 1 blacktip, 3 small blues and a small ray on the jetty this morning. All on cut mullet.


----------



## ntizda (Sep 5, 2012)

Blahhhhh. I want to hook on to some bull reds! They were on my mind the whole week. Please someone report when they are going crazy because I will be heading from Camden as soon as I see the reports


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

Let me know the next time you are in town and I will meet you out there. Yesterday was my first time surf fishing so I could use some pointers.


----------



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok. Will do!


----------



## Phishy Rasta (Oct 15, 2010)

I guess I was just lucky the other day! Was in huntington by the castle Wend. around 2ish and only hooked one keeper whiting and a couple smalls so I got in my car and went to the north beach access, walked towards the jetties maybe a 100 -150 yards down the beach and imediatly started hooking big reds! my hooks where a little small because I was fishing for whiting so I got 2 just to where I could see em then lost 'em but I did land one 23 incher! It was a good day.


----------



## ntizda (Sep 5, 2012)

Phishy what day was that?


----------

